# Bristol Bomber



## wiskey (Jun 13, 2014)

I missed this because, well because it's the Mail (I'm sorry). 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...anarchist-responsible-50-attacks-4-years.html
_
Dark farce of the Bristol bomber: 50 attacks in four years. . . and he's gutted the brand new £18 million police firing range. So who IS the mystery anarchist making fools of Avon and Somerset Constabulary?_


----------



## mog1976 (Jun 13, 2014)

Not heard of any of it intill now.


----------



## JTG (Jun 13, 2014)

Sure this has been done on here
butchersapron DaveCinzano


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2014)

This thread covers most of it:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/anarchists-sabotage-railway-signalling-in-bristol.293927/


----------



## wiskey (Jun 13, 2014)

Ah looks like you lot have made the connection ASP still fail to see.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 13, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Ah looks like you lot have made the connection ASP still fail to see.


A&SC might seem like a rabble of Keystones, but they have been kicking down doors, making arrests and generally _rounding up the_ _usual suspects_ for several years in relation to this stuff - notably the Bristol Indymedia server seizure (June 2005), raiding the Park Row squat (August 2011), and the post-Thatcher death party dragnet of Operation Bowie(?) (April 2013).


----------



## wiskey (Jun 13, 2014)

Fair Do's. 

They really do maintain an air of complete shambles though, they've perfected it.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought this thread was about Pat Roach,


----------

